# Charlie Puth - Voicenotes Album



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love this disc, great pop album. I think he writes his own music, and he's a fantastic keys player! I also really enjoy his single, "Girlfriend".

I don't love it, but it's not bad.


----------

